# Photo Tourny: Cats and Dogs



## Ben

I thought this might be a fun one to do  Just to let everyone know, I'm leaving in a few minutes to take a vacation to Florida, so I figured I better put this tourny up. I probably won't be here to put up the poll unless it takes a while for people to get pictures in. I'll be back Sunday. Until then, I'm leaving Kornowski in charge of this tourny, and if Danny doesn't want to do it, or can't... Vroom_Skies, can you do it?

Anyways, yeah, the theme is Cats and Dogs. Good luck everyone! 

_Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1024x768
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it._

--------------------------------------------------------

My entry:


----------



## Kornowski

That's an awesome picture, Ben! 

Sure, I'll do it! 

Here's mine;

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/IMG_0700_001.jpg






Does that count?


----------



## vroom_skies

I have to many for this one lol.
I'll go with this one for now.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/Cat.jpg





Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

Darnet! I don't have a cat OR a dog!


----------



## massahwahl

Heres my temp pic:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a187/fighting_the_world/1.jpg


----------



## Verve

Irishwhistle said:


> Darnet! I don't have a cat OR a dog!


ditto, lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Starwarsman said:


> ditto, lol



Ya think a squirrel would qualify? XD lol


----------



## speedyink

Oooh, this is a hard one.  I have soo many pictures I could use...

I'm at work so I'm very limited right now, but I'll use this one for now.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC03844.jpg






Edit: Changed it


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_3381.jpg







done


----------



## Matt_91

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/3258/phototournymatttj4.jpg

Here's mine


----------



## tidyboy21

Here's mine, although he does look a bit like a rabit, lol


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's mine 

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/Animals/?action=view&current=tyy338.jpg


----------



## subtle

Here is mine... I think it's 10th.
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/DoggyBW.jpg


----------



## Matt_91

Yeah that's 10. That was quick

Edit: Yay, 100th post


----------



## munkyeetr

If I am not too late:


----------



## Ben

munkyeetr said:


> If I am not too late:



Sorry man, 10 entries already 

Turns out there's wifi where I'm staying, so I can take care of the tourny  I suppose I'll put up the poll tomorrow sometime and give people a chance to change pictures if they want to.

Also, nice pictures everyone


----------



## Geoff

I hope I can still get in 






EDIT:  ffs, I can never get in any tourney.  Why are there only 10 slots though?  You can have a lot more then 10 options in a poll.


----------



## sup2jzgte

[-0MEGA-];935785 said:
			
		

> I hope I can still get in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  ffs, I can never get in any tourney.  Why are there only 10 slots though?  You can have a lot more then 10 options in a poll.



LOL I love this picture.......I wish my cats got along like that


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];935785 said:
			
		

> I hope I can still get in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  ffs, I can never get in any tourney.  Why are there only 10 slots though?  You can have a lot more then 10 options in a poll.



Going over 10 might get a little excessive. I think 10 is just enough, but not too much. Just my opinion though


----------



## massahwahl

whew! Glad i got mine in this afternoon and didnt wait lol


----------



## speedyink

I'm gonna change mine if I'm not too late


----------



## tidyboy21

[-0MEGA-];935785 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Why are there only 10 slots though?  You can have a lot more then 10 options in a poll.




I agree, I think there should be more, 15 maybe. It might get a few more people involved that don't usually enter. This way you would see a lot more variation in the shots entered.


----------



## mat2317

Ive never done this before so can we add some more positions like tidyboy21 said? Ill submit mine anyway:

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh8/mat2317/ALLLLL.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

could you hang on 5 mins im just uploading the photo im changing to 
k thanks


----------



## 4NGU$

right changed it


----------



## Ben

tidyboy21 said:


> I agree, I think there should be more, 15 maybe. It might get a few more people involved that don't usually enter. This way you would see a lot more variation in the shots entered.





mat2317 said:


> Ive never done this before so can we add some more positions like tidyboy21 said?



Hmm...mostly, I think each of the tournies should be up to the winner. Even add some special rules or something, but thats just my opinion. 

Does anyone else have an opinion of how many entries we should have?

And also, whats the deal with the poll options. I say we get to vote for one person only, and we show who voted for who.


----------



## munkyeetr

My vote is to add more entries, but that's only because I want in!


----------



## jimkonow

+1.
i totally agree


----------



## subtle

Ben said:


> ...Does anyone else have an opinion of how many entries we should have?
> 
> And also, whats the deal with the poll options. I say we get to vote for one person only, and we show who voted for who.



I think it should stay 10.
As for voting, I agree with Ben. Vote for only one picture.


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Hmm...mostly, I think each of the tournies should be up to the winner. Even add some special rules or something, but thats just my opinion.



Thats a good idea, as long as people don't abuse it and add retarded rules


----------



## massahwahl

Ben said:


> Hmm...mostly, I think each of the tournies should be up to the winner. Even add some special rules or something, but thats just my opinion.
> 
> Does anyone else have an opinion of how many entries we should have?
> 
> And also, whats the deal with the poll options. I say we get to vote for one person only, and we show who voted for who.



I say keep it ten because it keeps it competetive. If you get a bunch of pictures up there then your going to have a hard time finding one determined winner. I also agree there should only be one vote per person.


----------



## speedyink

ukulele_ninja said:


> I say keep it ten because it keeps it competetive. If you get a bunch of pictures up there then your going to have a hard time finding one determined winner. I also agree there should only be one vote per person.



I agree.  It's not like we're getting tons of votes right now, so more photos might make ties an even bigger issue


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh i totally agree 10 photo's and one vote per person and make the poll public too


----------



## vroom_skies

I basically agree with whats being said.
I'm all for the votes being public, so that way we can check if any one cheats...
I don't mind the multiple votes. Since we only get 40 votes, being able to vote for a few pictures could really make a difference.

Also, I feel anything over 10 would be to much, plus half the time we don't even get 10 entries, and I'm not a fan of waiting a week just to get the entries in.

Bob

PS- when is this poll being throw up, it's been like a month lol.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> I basically agree with whats being said.
> I'm all for the votes being public, so that way we can check if any one cheats...
> I don't mind the multiple votes. Since we only get 40 votes, being able to vote for a few pictures could really make a difference.
> 
> Also, I feel anything over 10 would be to much, plus half the time we don't even get 10 entries, and I'm not a fan of waiting a week just to get the entries in.
> 
> Bob
> 
> PS- when is this poll being throw up, it's been like a month lol.



More like a day and a half!  Even less 

I'll get it up soon, hopefully within the next hour


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Wow. that filled up fast. I'll wait for the next and see if I can sneak in then.

As we speak, my cat is on my lap, biting at my chin (not hard, just playful). Weird, I know, but he's the sweetest cat ever.

... And I personally think that cats with green eyes are just amazing. So many nice pictures here.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben, couldn't you've done "Cats and Dogs _and Geckos_" instead?


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> Ben, couldn't you've done "Cats and Dogs _and Geckos_" instead?



Mm..I can add yours if you want  lol


----------



## Geoff

I know what you guys mean about having too many entries, but face it, the spots all fill up within a day!


----------



## MBGraphics

[-OMEGA-] has a point there, I just got lucky because I had just been happening to be scanning the forum for new posts and noticed this by pure luck. The last contest "reflections" was the first one I have ever entered, and I wasnt sure how soon the next one would start, so I wasnt really lookin for it yet 

Maybe a bump up to 15 would be a good idea? (Just an idea, doesnt have much meaning  )


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> Mm..I can add yours if you want  lol



Would you really?

EDIT:

*looks at dates* *realizes poll is already up*

Nevermind!


----------



## G25r8cer

Not professional quality but, I just had to post this. My dog is so funny and cute (yes i said cute).


----------



## Matt_91

Usually, from what I've seen, it takes a few days for the tournaments to fill up, it's just that Cats and Dogs was more popular than usual because more people have pictures of cats and dogs than most of the other categories. So usually the 10 entrant limit is fine and never causes problems (from what I've seen anyway).


----------



## vroom_skies

^Agreed^


----------

